# Daughters New Bow



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

That is a wonderful story, I can vividly remember the look on my daughters face when I gave her her first real bow.

Enjoy!


----------



## 4rivers3darcher (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow. That is so cool!! Thank you for letting us be a part of her surprise. We wish her lots of luck in her shooting. 😀😀


----------



## Capital_Ken (Mar 13, 2012)

Super cool! She'll be outshooting you in no time.


----------



## Dragon_1900 (May 16, 2009)

Capital_Ken said:


> Super cool! She'll be outshooting you in no time.


Don't I know it.. :shade:


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

My daughter has outshot me before, it is a proud moment when the student shines.

Where is your daughter going to be shooting this new machine?


----------



## Dragon_1900 (May 16, 2009)

Durhampro said:


> My daughter has outshot me before, it is a proud moment when the student shines.
> 
> Where is your daughter going to be shooting this new machine?


It's it a great feeling? We hunt a farm up by Lindsay but most of our practice will probably be at the range beside the Ontario Science Centre. We'll probably do a membership and shoot each weekend, then spend time at the centre.

Where do you and your daughter shoot?


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Being in Oshawa if I were you I would look at Durham Archers, They are located in north Oshawa and have a great 3D course and pretty decent butt range. It is great in the summer, but not really accessible in the winter unless you like a nice long walk.

For an indoor range, Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough is not that far, just up the 115 about 40 minutes from Oshawa.

We shoot at York County, it takes about 40 minutes from Ajax, but the club has everything indoor and outdoor ranges, 3D course and Field archery course, lessons and Canbow.

The Science Centre is farther, we only shot it once and had a heck of a time removing our arrows from their target butts shot with our compounds.

Cheers
Robin


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Best part of archery is being able to share it with your family!!
This is awesome on so many levels!


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Thats a nice bow, but I like the daughter!!! Im a teenager by the way.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

The pictures say it all. Hope she enjoyes her new bow. Cheers Roscoe


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

BeeMan, that is a real thin line you're walking. IMHO


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Durhampro said:


> BeeMan, that is a real thin line you're walking. IMHO


Liking girls is a thin line? She doesnt look too young from the pics.


----------



## Dragon_1900 (May 16, 2009)

Bee Man said:


> Liking girls is a thin line? She doesnt look too young from the pics.


She turns 12 this month...lol.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Dragon_1900 said:


> She turns 12 this month...lol.


Yikes!!!!!
Sorry man. She just looks older with that bow.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## Dragon_1900 (May 16, 2009)

Bee Man said:


> Yikes!!!!!
> Sorry man. She just looks older with that bow.


I know she does. Not upset.


----------



## Dragon_1900 (May 16, 2009)

She's loving her bow already. She's been beaming all day.

Been showing off that she can draw it. If she didn't have company all day and evening she'd be out shooting.


----------

